# NEW PIX OF HEATH & BISCUIT



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*HEATH is now 8 1/2 months old. Here are some new pix of Heath and Biscuit taken after they both went to the groomer last week, wearing their jaunty kerchiefs .

They are over that bad intestinal bout and are having a grand time playing outside together. Heath's potty training is improving, although he still has a few poop accidents if I don't closely stick to his schedule. Finally he's beginning to tell me when he has to go.

Heath is a real mischief-maker and last night destroyed my best pair of reading glasses. He also chewed a lovely hole in my custom-made sofa.  He's way more inventive than B. But it's hard to get mad at him, he is the sweetest most innocent, pure-hearted little dog imaginable. We really think he is a mysterious woodland creature, in a Havanese disguise.

Strangely, for such a sweet dog, he growls a lot. He growls at other dogs on our walks~~working on that. He growls constantly in the house, at anything. It's his way of expressing himself and alerting us. But it's done seemingly without malice or fear.

His coat is even redder than ever, as you can see. It isn't lightening up at all. His coat has never been trimmed. I've been growing out Biscuit's coat and love the way they both look, but the grooming is time-consuming and I may succumb to puppy cuts for both in June.

Enjoy the pix, and sorry I haven't been contributing much to supporting you all, but am buried in wedding planning for DD2. I am so glad we're back online, Melissa~~~~THANKS FOR EVERYTHING. *


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh my, two beautiful havanese (with no eyes) They are both stunning. Glad to hear things are going well. I hope Heath does a better job of staying out of trouble. It is a good thing he is too cute to stay mad at!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amy,

The boy are beautiful. I love Biscuit's longer look and Heath's coloring is just gorgeous. You have got to finally come out to one of the play dates so we can me you and the boys in person.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

How beautiful!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Your boys are gorgeous, Amy!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So cute. The look like to shaggy DAs. I love Heath's coloring and Biscuit is as handsome as ever. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my-look at big bro with his little bro-they are sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Poornima, Marianne, & Zury for the compliments.

Julia: I know, when I am finished with this wedding in Sept, I'll be a free bird & will def. go to a playdate!! Would love to meet you & everyone in the Bay Area!

Karen: you know, I just don't know what to do re the hair in front of the eyes. And he seems to see perfectly fine with it. I put baby barrettes in Heath's hair and both dogs eat the entire barrette when I'm not looking. It's dangerous, B. threw one up. The rubberbands slip right out. I will soon break down and trim his face, but hate to! What I need is some doggy hair mousse, lol.

One lucky thing about Heath's coat so far~~it doesn't mat at all!! It is so rich in lanoline or something. Maybe when he blows coat that will change. I hope not.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

And thank you Beth!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Amy, you have the most handsome boys ever !!! And Heath, is just so darn cute, how could you get mad at him for chewing your sofa (LOL) ??? Very, very cute guys.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Sharlene. How is Bentley? What a cutie!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Look at that beautiful coloring and HAIR! Just curious....Does Biscuit or Heath ever run into things?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amy,

As you know, I'm madly in love with your Heathy, and Biscuit, well he's as sweet and beautiful as ever. I feel for your little problems with your little guy attacking the sofa and being a little devil, but we have to love them anyway. His coloring is magnificent and makes me want a little redhead to add to the mix too. Then I think of the blowing coat and other little issues and I shake my head and say I must be out of my mind to even consider it.

How I would love to tell you you're likely to breeze right by the coat blowing stage, but alas Bailey, who started late is right in the middle of it and we have all the same problems I've gone through with Milo before him. So, I'll hope for a miracle for you, but if it does happen remember . . . there comes a day when it ends . . . right???

Being too busy to share with all of us because of preparations for a wedding sounds like time well spent and exciting times ahead. Just remember, we like beautiful two legged celebration pictures too when the time comes.

Happy to have you and the boys back.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Linda, nope, they never run into anything. Esp. Heath. He is so coordinated.

Geri, such a sweet post, thank you. I promise there will be wedding pictures after the big day Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They are both gorgeous! I LOVE Heath's color, Amy!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What cuties they are! I love the red in Heath's coat. Abby chewed the ends of the earpieces off my glasses very early on - luckily they could be replaced! She was full of mischief for several months and then mysteriously stopped - hopefully Heath will, too!

Kathie


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes Amy...we love wedding pictures as much as puppy pictures.

Thank you for asking...Bentley is a total gem...no longer howls like a coyote...he is the sweetest boy and wish I had 10 more just like him....KIDDING !!! I will never forget your words of encouragement and support. We did get through it. He has not chewed my sofa yet but did a great job on the baseboard when I decided I would try to take the dogs for a walk individually...trying to enforce the "non-littermate syndrome"...Evye thought it looked so yummy she gave it a munch too..."this too shall pass"....right ????

Good luck with the wedding...this is a special time for you and your DD. Drop in with some pictures of your boys when you have a free moment.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

they are both GORGEOUS!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

It's funny, Kathie, Biscuit chewed up an entire pair of prescription glasses when we first got him, too! Jeez, at $500 a pop! I was really surprised that Heath got these off the table at almost 9 months and ate them. Just lately he has been doing these surprisingly destructive things for his age. He seems very happy, not bored, just creative, LOL.

Oh Sharlene, you are SO funny! I'm glad I was able to help get you through the coyote/orangutan phase. My god, that was AWFUL, wasn't it. Heath was such a terror back then. The baseboard story is hilarious.

Thanks Karla.;-)


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

And thank you Lina. I cannot believe how big Hitchcock is! I'm going to run out to buy those rubber bands tomorrow, too.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

That was a sweet post, Geri.
And Amy, your red babies are sweet. Think twice before you clip!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I love Moxie's dual ponies. I will have to try that. It's just that the bands fall right out, Heath's hair is super fine and slippery.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Did you try the teeny tiny bands?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, and they fall right out. His hair is unbelievably fine and slippery, like an infant's .


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Amy, they are both so cute! I really love the way Biscuit looks with his longer coat, and Heath has the most beautiful coloring. Congrats on your DD2 getting married. Hope the wedding goes well - don't get too stressed!
Gina


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm just saying that the dogs are so cute, they should be in the wedding party!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amy~ Your boys are adorable! I love that Heath is keeping so much of his color, he's beautiful.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy! :grouphug:

Wowee...Heath is already 8 months! Time flies, just seems like he was a wee-bit. They look great together, and Biscuit looks happy, Heath is just adorable and how on earth can you get mad about glasses? lol

I'm lucky that Gucci was never mischievious like that, but what are the chances of 2 mellow dogs? lol Al least there is always fun and adventure with Heath's creativity  Woodland creature, ehh?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Precious babies!!! I love the color!
Carole


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Gina, Leslie, Kara-girl, Carole, and Nan! 
It's so nice to hear from you guys. I have been really out of the loop on the Forum. 

Nope, no doggies in the wedding, though the B & G love the dogs and threaten to kidnap Heath every time they come to Calif. . Sometimes I am tempted to send Heath back to NYC with them, LOL. Then he could hang out with Hitchcock!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amy, your boys are beautiful. I love the shaggy "Beatles" look while they are growing out.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Susan~~that made me smile. Yes, they do look like the Beatles (that dates us, right? or at least me. I was a senior in hs when the Beatles burst on the scene). Your avatar is so beautiful and spring-y.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Amy, you know I was just teasing you. I am sure the boys can see just fine. They look very handsome!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, I know you are teasing, Karen, but it is a concern. Cause I do notice that their eyes get more gunky with the hair in the face, and of course, I love to see their beautiful eyes. 
Biscuit has those soulful expressions like Brady and Heath's are (surprise) mischievous.


----------

